# Regular Season Game 7: Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(5-1)/(3-2)*

When/Where:
*Sunday, November 11, 5:00 p.m. CST*
*Charlotte Bobcats Arena*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Felton / Richardson / Wallace / Okafor / Brezec*


*Preview

During his final season in Sacramento, Rick Adelman witnessed how good Bonzi Wells can be.

Wells, who played for Adelman during the 2005-06 season in Sacramento, almost carried the Kings to a first-round upset of the San Antonio Spurs by averaging 23.2 points and 12.0 rebounds in the six-game series.

Nearly 18 months later, Adelman feels like he's watching that same player emerge again with the Rockets.

"He's quicker and he's got more bounce to him," Adelman said. "He's playing just like he did against San Antonio in the playoffs."

That's bad news for the rest of the NBA.

Since being reunited with Adelman, Wells has brought back the game that made him one of the league's best sixth men heading into Sunday's game against the Charlotte Bobcats.

Wells is averaging 9.2 points and 7.2 rebounds to start the season. But it's what he's done over the past two games that has thrilled the Rockets.

With his relentless energy on the offensive glass and the problems that he presents opposing defenses, Wells posted a double-double Tuesday against the Spurs, collecting 14 points and 15 rebounds. He got seven of those boards on the offensive glass. Wells then followed that effort with 18 points and seven rebounds Friday night against the Milwaukee Bucks.

"He has quickness, strong shot muscles, and he can shoot the ball," Rockets center Yao Ming said of Wells. "He can penetrate and pass the ball. He can do everything.'

Wells' emergence has helped the Rockets improve their bench production from a season ago.

During the 2006-07 season, Houston didn't get consistent production from its reserves. Luther Head proved to be a reliable shooter and Dikembe Mutombo and Juwan Howard both defied their age at times. But overall, the Rockets were forced to lean heavily on their starters.

That was especially the case in the playoffs. Head and Howard, the only two reserves to receive regular minutes, combined to average 9.6 points per game in the seven game series. The bench as a whole failed to score a single point in a Game 3 setback to the Utah Jazz.

So far, the Rockets' bench appears to be offering more production. They have outscored the other team's reserves in five of their first six games.

Wells, of course, has been a major reason for that. He came into the season with an extra spring in his step, having shedded about 10 pounds in the summer.

"We got to come in and bring that energy," Wells said. "We either got to give the starting unit a lift or continue doing what they're doing."

Wells admits that he initially had trouble with that to start the season.

Since he only played in 28 games last season, Wells never got comfortable playing with Tracy McGrady or Yao. He needed preseason camp and the first few games of the regular season to adjust.

"I thought I was pretty comfortable with the offense coming into the season since I played for Coach Adelman," Wells said. "But I had to learn how to play off our two superstars. I couldn't really find my way the first few games. But now I'm starting to get it a little bit."

Adelman has noticed.

"He's just a handful," Adelman said. "They have to put somebody on him and whoever that is, it is hard to keep him off the boards. When he stays down there and does that, he's got such a great advantage."*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

This isn't a gimme. We need to show up if we want to win


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Imagine if Charlotte had drafted Brandon Roy instead of Adam Morrison.
Felton/Roy/Richardson/Wallace/Okafor.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Hakeem said:


> Imagine if Charlotte had drafted Brandon Roy instead of Adam Morrison.
> Felton/Roy/Richardson/Wallace/Okafor.


Yeah... I don't know what they were thinking. This isn't even like one of those "logical at the time" ones.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

The Rockets have to shut down the paint and force Charlotte to win on the perimeter. Gotta make J-Rich and Gerald Wallace try to beat you from the outside since neither one is consistent from downtown. 

Okafor is tough down low but overall the Bobcats' frontcourt is weak, and Yao should have his way down there.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Okafor vs Yao will be fun.

Okafor has improved immensely this year and is showing some star quality.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hroz said:


> Okafor vs Yao will be fun.
> 
> Okafor has improved immensely this year and is showing some star quality.


Okafor plays PF so its actually gonna be Yao v.s. Brezec and Okafor v.s. Hayes/Scola

Charlotte's got enough talent to be a playoff team this year, so gotta be careful with them


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao Mania said:


> Okafor plays PF so its actually gonna be Yao v.s. Brezec and Okafor v.s. Hayes/Scola
> 
> Charlotte's got enough talent to be a playoff team this year, so gotta be careful with them


But we get Duncan VS Yao.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

lets do this!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Charlotte's got enough talent to be a playoff team this year, so gotta be careful with them


Yeah, Charlotte does look good on paper, especialy the starting five. If the Bobcats stay healthy they might can make a run, but depth (notably in the frontcourt) could be an issue.

But I definitely agree; we can't take them lightly.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Okafor plays PF so its actually gonna be Yao v.s. Brezec and Okafor v.s. Hayes/Scola
> 
> Charlotte's got enough talent to be a playoff team this year, so gotta be careful with them


If the Bobcats want to win, they should put Okafor on Yao. At least, that way, they'll have a chance.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

True. No way Brezec can seriously contain Yao.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

edyzbasketball said:


> True. No way Brezec can seriously contain Yao.


I don't know about that. _Shawn Bradley_(of all people) was pretty good at "containing" Yao at times, lol.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Agreed, not a give me game but we seem to be winning the games we should win. Houston will take this game the same way they have been winning games.

Yao should have a big game. It will be interesting to see what Tracy does tonight.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao dunks one home! He has 4 TO's today


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao 7-7 from the field - 15pts

40-35 Bobcats @ Half


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao and Tmac are the only two people to score more than four points in the first half


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Wtf is up with this? 

how can Yao have 100% fg and still be down 35- 40.. *35* being the retarded part


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

85-82 Rockets win

ugly game


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

excellent hard fought win and thankyou for not having a shocking last quarter also good lockdown defense in the final quarter limiting bobs to 17


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, all our bench players sucked today. Mike James have been off since his hot start, if he doesn't start showing some consistency I'm ready to start encouraging going to Francis and Brooks for PT. 

Yao 4 MVP!!!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yao and T-Mac saved the day. Francis is Wells of last year.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Well, all our bench players sucked today. Mike James have been off since his hot start, if he doesn't start showing some consistency I'm ready to start encouraging going to Francis and Brooks for PT.
> 
> *Yao 4 MVP!!!*


The way he has been dominating the game, this isn't exactly what I would consider a long shot. He is playing legitimate MVP ball. Not just because his numbers are similar, but his assists, and blocks are up as well.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao was shooting at an extremely high % but he still only got 15 shots..........


NOTE I didnt watch the game but I wanted to make that point maybe there was a good reason for it?????????


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> Yao was shooting at an extremely high % but he still only got 15 shots..........
> 
> 
> NOTE I didnt watch the game but I wanted to make that point maybe there was a good reason for it?????????



He touched the ball on a lot of possessions, set screens to get Tmac open shots or they tried to get him the ball and forced it inside ending in a turnover. He also had a couple of slick passes out to shooters that missed. Should have had more assists.

He played a great game on both ends of the court last night.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> He touched the ball on a lot of possessions, set screens to get Tmac open shots or they tried to get him the ball and forced it inside ending in a turnover. He also had a couple of slick passes out to shooters that missed. Should have had more assists.
> 
> He played a great game on both ends of the court last night.


Thanks. Having watched a 3 games(in exam period in Australia so only 3) this season I feel like Yao passes off too much. He has the ability to beat the double team and wish he would try now and again. Not sure if this game was one of them but it would be interesting to watch.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Missed the comeback win by the Rockets? Want to see T-Mac got blocked by Okafor (haha, maybe you want to see it)? Here is the highlights video  of the Sunday evening Rockets comeback win. Enjoy.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Missed the comeback win by the Rockets? Want to see T-Mac got blocked by Okafor (haha, maybe you want to see it)? Here is the highlights video  of the Sunday evening Rockets comeback win. Enjoy.


Those highlights are the only way I've been able to see the Rockets, but this week ESPN supposedly(sp?) will show both games against LA and SA. :yay:


----------

